# New Mod - Bunk Bridge



## JBall (Jun 6, 2005)

We have a 2005 26RS and we frequently have married guests and families join us on camping trips. They get the room and we get the queen bed. They are polite and tell us they were comfortable when sleeping in the bunks but I tried it and they aren't telling the truth







. So I devised a bunk bridge that closes the gap between the two lower bunks, thus making the lower bunk a full size bed. It is much more comfortable now. We use a high density 4 inch foam, 3/4 inch plywood, and 1x2 supports screwed together on both sides of the existing carpet covered plywood. When putting it away, the plywood pieces store easily under the bunk beds or in the closet and the pillows fit up on top of the bunk or can double as hard pillows.

Im posting links to my photobucket account.

This image is of the 1x2 frame I put around the edge of the bunk area. I leveled it for 3/4 inch plywood.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v324/lvn...ge/DSC02290.jpg

This image is the 2 sheets of 3/4 inch plywood we put down
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v324/lvn...ge/DSC02294.jpg

This is the extra space you get underneath 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v324/lvn.../DSC02295-1.jpg

This is the finished product
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v324/lvn...ge/DSC02298.jpg

If you have ideas on how I can improve upon this idea let me know!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Hey, nice mod! My first thought was- "aren't they going to hit their head on the dresser cabinet, and wont it be short?" I didnt think about them laying across...








This might be a great mod to expand the kids sleeping- play area. Hard to fall out of that lower bunk bed!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice job looks great









Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

The only concern I would have is whether there is enough support under the "bridge" for two adults?

You could always tell them they need to get their own Outback, to be more comfortable.









Tim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> The only concern I would have is whether there is enough support under the "bridge" for two adults?


I was thinking the same thing. Maybe a couple of attached 2X4s strategically placed on a hinge?









Mark


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

how about a diffuser cover to send air out from under the mod. I like it though! Lots of room!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Great mod hurry up and patend that one.

John


----------



## JBall (Jun 6, 2005)

Our biggest concern going into this was the weight issue. We cut the plywood and did a test run outside of the trailer first to see how strong it was. Surprisingly, there was very little movement in the plywood. We cut the plywood pieces in 2 so we could store them easier. The length of the plywood 36 1/2 inches by 16 1/2 inches wide. Its not very long so it has a lot of strength.

I weight about 230lbs so I laid directly on the plywood and had my wife get underneath to see how much movement there was. Again, the plywood held up pretty good. We laid on it together and again, not much movement. I think what else is happening is that the weight is being distributed across the other bunks so it relieves some of the pressure.

We're going camping in 3 days with some bigger people so I'll certainly let you know if they fall through


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Looks great and if I had the same setup it would be a good mod. You may want to put a couple of drop legs on the frame going to the floor, maybe in the corners and on the ends. The only other thing I can see that may add extra support is the 3/4" board where you have the raw edge. Maybe glue and nail a 1"x2" along it to dress it up and to keep it from bowing. Looks good and a great idea. Kirk
Oh one last thing if I asked my wife to crawl under and look for sway she would have told me no way you get under and look while I lay on it, you have a trusting wife.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> how about a diffuser cover to send air out from under the mod. I like it though! Lots of room!


I think this idea and the one by Kirk, to put the 1x2s underneath would make it a PERFECT mod!!!
I have the 31RQS, and bought it with my 12 yr. old in mind, but "big brother" does go with us, sometimes, and he's 6'6". I think if you added the 1x2s underneath, you could hinge the board (folding inward) and the 1x2s on the back would still make it very sturdy and make for easier storage, if you wanted to take it down.
Darlene


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice job









http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...m&album=360

Maybe you can compare notes from someone else who did it









John


----------



## JBall (Jun 6, 2005)

tdvffjohn, I looked all over the place for a mod like that. Thanks for sharing it. Do you know of a thread where she describes how they built it?

What is a diffuser cover?

Thanks for the tips everyone!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...8412entry118412

here ya go

Let me tell you how I found it (not trying to be a wise guy, just helpful







)

I looked at the date of the mod picture. Then I searched for her screen name and clicked on it to get to her page. Upper right corner is 'profile options', click on it and in that window , clicked on her posts and looked for anything in the same date window.

John


----------



## JBall (Jun 6, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...8412entry118412
> 
> here ya go
> 
> ...


I appreciate the tip. I actually tried to find the post she made but I failed. Thanks again!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I was so impressed with this mod, that when I took my TT in for warranty work, today, I shared it with the GM. He was impressed, as well.
Darlene


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

JBall said:


> tdvffjohn, I looked all over the place for a mod like that. Thanks for sharing it. Do you know of a thread where she describes how they built it?
> 
> What is a diffuser cover?
> 
> Thanks for the tips everyone!


 Usually a clear plastic or colored cover with magnetic strips that goes over a diffuser and forces the air out horizontally instead of straight up. Looks like this...

clicker...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great Mod
















Thor


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

JBall said:


> I weight about 230lbs so I laid directly on the plywood and had my wife get underneath to see how much movement there was.


You have a very trusting wife!!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

You should have patented this while you had the chance! Check it out:

clicky here


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

collinsfam_tx said:


> You should have patented this while you had the chance! Check it out:
> 
> clicky here


And people think Keystone doesn't read this forum!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> You should have patented this while you had the chance! Check it out:
> 
> clicky here


And people think Keystone doesn't read this forum!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

The one on that link looks "cheap"....I like the one in this post much better.


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

We actually looked at that Keystone "VR1" with the quad bunks in the front, out over the tongue of the trailer. While a nice idea, the thing was built very cheaply with poor workmanship. The cabinets were so thin and poorly constructed it felt like if you breathed wrong they would fall apart. Needless to say the Outback Sydney was much better...


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Not only that, but don't you know that thing's the DEVIL to put sheets on??? Not this old chick!!!








Darlene


----------



## Markh1 (Sep 11, 2005)

Nice mod.

We also have the 26RS, but the 2003 model. Cabinet is open for TV, with 4 small, semi useless drawers. I had been toying with idea of completely removing the cabinet (or raising it) and making the bottom bunk one really big bed.

Unfortunately, I told my wife about my great idea.

She took the opportunity to remind me about how much she likes the new 2007 27RSDS model, because of the nice walkaround queen bed up front, the large bathroom that goes across the whole trailer, the solid door that divides the sleeping areas, the dinette slide (plus new the dinette booth converts to a very large bed on the 2007 models), the two entry/exit doors etc etc blah blah blah.

In short, my great idea to convert my old "paid for" 26RS is going to cost me about $20K net for the new 27RSDS. She actually goes to visit the new trailer at the dealership a couple times a month. There is no way I'm getting out of this one.

From now on, I'm keeping my ideas to myself. I love my old bunk beds.


----------

